# Tax for moving out of border city?



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

So a couple of years ago I moved from Queretaro over to Tijuana for work. Now I might be going back to Queretaro though I'm waiting for confirmation if this is going to be a thing soon. I started looking into some of the logistics and cost for moving back thinking that it might still be around the same as when I first moved here.

I spoke to a couple of movers you find on the streets and was told that for border cities customs needs to determine the value. Based on the value they calculate they'll figure out a tax that I have to pay before I get the permit to be able to move my stuff out of state. So far two of the street movers mentioned something like this so now I'm going to start doing some research on this but first I though of asking the community here if there are any experiences you may have to share.

Part of me feels that it's a bit ridiculous as I've paid IVA for nearly all the things I've bought here and some I brought from Queretaro. But I could see the government nickle and dime claiming that they are trying to prevent the influx of use items from the US to Mexico. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------

